

Have you ever had to comply with a secret government request? - brohoolio

Have you ever had to comply with a secret government request? I worked for a place with a large user base but I&#x27;ve never had to turn over anything to the government and they never had any back doors into our systems.
======
kjs3
It is entirely likely that you wouldn't know. Such requests usually come
through your legal department, are handled by a very small subset of folks in
the IT dept, and don't necessarily look any different than other requests for
disclosure or discovery that legal makes. It's not like some guy in a black
trenchcoat shows us and says "now keep your mouth shut...this is a GOVERNMENT
SECRET".

That said...I worked for a telco for a number of years, so it's a safe bet I
did.

------
Zigurd
The "lawful intercept" capability available for law enforcement in the telco
infrastructure is designed so that sysops could not readily detect wiretap
activity. That's part of the spec. That's also why the Athens Affair was so
hard to detect.

PRISM (or whatever the actual intercept system is called) is different, but
it's a good bet that the design goals are not lower than previously existing
intercept systems.

------
stray
Nice try, Verizon.

